# New Superhero Film Coming in August!



## arnisador (Apr 14, 2007)

*Underdog*

Yes, Underdog finally gets his day in an upcoming film! We saw a preview for it at _TMNT _the other day. It's live action with Underdog played by an actual dog.

It's about time!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 14, 2007)

Yes I saw this when we watched TMNT a couple of weeks ago.  My kid's both want to go so I am sure to see it.


----------



## arnisador (Apr 14, 2007)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> My kid's both want to go so I am sure to see it.



_Kids_? Heck, my wife and I want to see it!


----------



## MA-Caver (Apr 14, 2007)

"There's no need to fear. Underdog is here!" I remember that from when I was a kid. A janitor type dog with superpowers... I remember that he could fly, was super strong (natch), had super hearing but can't remember his other powers... didn't he have lazer beam eyes or x-ray eyes or something like that? 

The show I remember was marginally successful, think it ran for a couple of seasons. :idunno: depends upon the writers and directors on this one.


----------



## crushing (Apr 14, 2007)

Underdog's alter-ego was as a meek shoe shine boy.  One of my favorite 'toons as a youngster.  I'm not so sure I like the idea of this being live action.  We'll see. . .


----------



## stickarts (Apr 14, 2007)

I have a feeling tyhis could be very good......or very bad!  
I loved that show as a kid too.


----------



## stickarts (Apr 14, 2007)

Wasn't one of his arch enemies named Simon?


----------



## arnisador (Apr 14, 2007)

crushing said:


> I'm not so sure I like the idea of this being live action.  We'll see. . .



Yes, I do wonder how that'll turn out...animated may have been better. We'll see!



stickarts said:


> Wasn't one of his arch enemies named Simon?



Yes, *Simon Bar Sinister*!

_When criminals in this world appear,_
_And break the laws that they should fear,_
_And frighten all who see or hear,_
_The cry goes up both far and near for_
_Underdog!_
_Underdog!_
_Underdog!_
_Underdog!_ 
_Speed of lightning, roar of thunder,_
_Fighting all who rob or plunder_
_Underdog, Underdog!_ 
_When in this world the headlines read_
_Of those whose hearts are filled with greed_
_And rob and steal from those in need._
_To right this wrong with blinding speed goes_
_Underdog!_
_Underdog!_
_Underdog!_
_Underdog!_ 
_Speed of lightning, power of thunder,_
_All the world cries out for Under_
_Underdog, Underdog!_


----------



## kuntawguro (Apr 14, 2007)

Arnisador- had a very dull childhood? Kidding- I still remember all the  words to Mighty Mouse he he
 funny the things  that we remember


----------



## Kreth (Apr 14, 2007)

Call me a purist, but I'm with crushing. I don't see a live-action Underdog doing it for fans of the original show.


----------



## arnisador (Apr 14, 2007)

kuntawguro said:


> Arnisador- had a very dull childhood?



Hey, the _Get Smart_ film is coming too! It'll be an exciting time for me.


----------



## stickarts (Apr 15, 2007)

...and don't forget the 6 million dollar man is being re-made too!


----------



## MA-Caver (Apr 15, 2007)

stickarts said:


> ...and don't forget the 6 million dollar man is being re-made too!



Yeah but as a comedy... he'll be worth 6 million dollars... in today's economy, so expect some quirky and maybe not-so-funny (or maybe quite funny) moments... depending upon the writer and director and actor.


----------



## MA-Caver (Apr 15, 2007)

crushing said:


> Underdog's alter-ego was as a meek shoe shine boy.  One of my favorite 'toons as a youngster.  I'm not so sure I like the idea of this being live action.  We'll see. . .



Yes! You're right a shoe-shine boy... duh... it was Hong Kong Fooey that was the janitor, sorry I got my sooper dawgs mixed up.


----------



## stickarts (Apr 15, 2007)

MA-Caver said:


> Yeah but as a comedy... he'll be worth 6 million dollars... in today's economy, so expect some quirky and maybe not-so-funny (or maybe quite funny) moments... depending upon the writer and director and actor.


 
I had heard Jim Carrey was doing it but I don't know if that is still true or not.


----------

